
A bot crawled thousands of studies looking for simple math errors - okket
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/9/30/13077658/statcheck-psychology-replication
======
justinclift
In case it's of interest, the code for this is on GitHub.

There seem to be two repos for it:

    
    
      https://github.com/MicheleNuijten/statcheck
      https://github.com/seanrife/statcheck
    

They have slightly different commits in recent history. Guessing they'll just
probably be sync'd back together at some point.

------
pitaj
I don't know why anyone would be opposed to this, given it doesn't have a
significant amount of false positives.

~~~
justinclift
Probably emotional/gut reaction thing by some people.

The concept itself sounds useful.

